
In the 1960s, Adult Coloring Books Were Radical Texts - prismatic
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/in-the-1960s-adult-coloring-books-were-radical-texts
======
symkat
The 'Executive Coloring Book' they show some images from seems to be 'A
Coloring Book For Lawyers' here:
[http://pdf.textfiles.com/posters/lawyercoloringbook.pdf](http://pdf.textfiles.com/posters/lawyercoloringbook.pdf)
\- pretty fun to look through.

~~~
isolate
> How many buttons does your phone have? Mine has five.

------
colanderman
This is of course will ring most familiar to HN readers:
[http://thecomputerboys.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/12/progra...](http://thecomputerboys.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/12/programmers-coloring-book.pdf)

 _La plus ça change…_

~~~
coroxout
I was hoping this would be something like the Fortran Coloring Book (link
below) - although it is indeed funny to see what remains the same 40 years
later.

[http://www.seas.gwu.edu/~kaufman1/FortranColoringBook/Colori...](http://www.seas.gwu.edu/~kaufman1/FortranColoringBook/ColoringBkCover.html)

~~~
meric
I like the lawyer one better, because if you wanted to, you could actually
color it, but not really for the fortran.

~~~
undersuit
Color me surprised.

------
sandworm101
Lol. I had something very different in my head re "Adult" colouring book.
Perhaps, "colouring books for adults".

~~~
ScottBurson
Ah, if you'd read the article you would have seen a link to a _Cunt Coloring
Book_ [0].

[0] [http://www.amazon.com/Cunt-Coloring-Book-Tee-
Corinne/dp/0867...](http://www.amazon.com/Cunt-Coloring-Book-Tee-
Corinne/dp/0867193719)

------
benologist
Coloring in for adults is actually surfacing as a popular app niche too -
[https://play.google.com/store/search?q=coloring%20books%20fo...](https://play.google.com/store/search?q=coloring%20books%20for%20adults)

------
geon
I like the Security Bell.

